# Weymouth -Nottington Lane -THS



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We will be going to this temporary holiday site which opens this Satutday 17th July - you have to be a member of the C&CC - or can join there.

No facilities but water and somewhere to dump cassette. Cost is £7 a night - it is being run by the Huddersfield DA

We have been going for the last 4/5 years and go back be use it is convenient for mho's as a bus is about 200 yards from site.

Anyone else planning to go? we have to go to Vanbitz on 23rd as we have an odd problem with either our b2b or NASA battery whatever it is but should be back same or next day subject to weather

Carol (and Duncan)


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*weymouth*

I looked at that but we are away to Exmoor the following w/e so no can do


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We are here parked up about 3rd on left

What I laugh about is this is the C&CC and I reckon over 60% are motorhomes

Sunny but breezy - hot put of that and a good forecast

Carol


----------

